# Plus size body protectors?



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

My family seems to think that I need wrapping in cotton wool, or at least a safety vest, does anyone make a vest for Plus size people?

If you wear a vest how do you get on with it?


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I own a Tipperary vest, but have never worn it while riding. It's pretty flexible (particularly with the panels) so I don't think getting on would be any issue. Unless I'm reading the question wrong?

Also, many of the vests have lacing down the side, so they are forgiving with sizing.


----------

